# Wayland police officer fired for misusing sick days



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Police officer fired for misusing sick days
By Associated Press
Sunday, May 1, 2005 - Updated: 11:37 AM EST

WAYLAND, Mass. - A Wayland police officer is fired for allegedly lying to his superiors about misusing sick days to attend the Super Bowl.

Police officials say officer Robert McCoy used two sick days in February to fly to Jacksonville, Fla., to watch the New England Patriots defeat the Philadelphia Eagles.

Police Chief Robert Irving claims McCoy lied when he questioned him about attending the game.

Wayland's Board of Selectmen fired McCoy last week. The officer's attorney, Tim Burke, says his client will appeal his termination.

Burke also accused police and town officials of overreacting and violating McCoy's right to be represented by a lawyer when Irving questioned him.

Eighty residents have reportedly signed a petition calling for McCoy to be rehired.
[hr:00e84ff1d8]

:shock: That's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Saw that on the news tonight. Wonder what will happen with it...he was actually laughing about it. Seems like a good spirited guy. I woulda banged out too!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

There has to be more to this beyond just the two sick days going to the superbowl... :?:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe the Chief was jealous that he didn't get to go the 'Bowl... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I'da fired him if he had tickets and DIDN't bang out to go.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

interceptor2005";p="64071 said:


> I'da fired him if he had tickets and DIDN't bang out to go.


I agree with you on that one!!!!!


----------

